# Programm mit Zeitsteuerung



## DrSeus (7. Mrz 2010)

Abend Leute,

arbeite grad an einem relativ großen Programm welches eigentlich schon fertig ist aber ein ganz wichter Punkt ist noch nicht wirklich umgesetzt.

Und zwar soll das Programm 24/7 lang laufen und mehrmals am Tag eine Datenbank updaten. Bis jetzt wars so das ich einfach in einer schleife gewartet hab bis 4 stunden um waren und dann einfach wieder neu durchlaufen lassen..

Jetzt will ich aber das das Programm zu fixen Zeitpunkten den Prozess startet. zB 1:00, 5:00 , 9:00 , 13:00 , 17:00 und 21:00 Uhr und das jeden tag.. ich hab schon ziemlich viel mit Timestamps rumgepfuscht was auch funktioniert aber ich hätte gern eine elegante lösung und da wollt ich mal fragen mit was man da am besten arbeiten könnt. welche lösung es eventuell gibt.. vill könnt ihr mir bisschen weiterhelfen

Quartz hab ich mir schon angeguckt aber das Blick ohne Beispiel mal garnicht und die wenigen die ich gefunden hab haben nicht funktioniert(waren wohl veraltet). 

lg DrSeus


----------



## musiKk (7. Mrz 2010)

Hast Du Dir das Quartz Tutorial angesehen? Als ich mal mit Quartz gearbeitet habe (was zugegebenermaßen auch schon eine Weile her ist), war das ganz Ok. Und wenn nicht alles sofort funktioniert... ja mei, dann muss man eben etwas herumprobieren.

Ansonsten bringt Java ja eine relativ einfache Timer-API mit. Vielleicht reicht die ja schon.


----------



## FArt (7. Mrz 2010)

ScheduledExecutorService (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## DrSeus_ (9. Mrz 2010)

Oky ich habs jetzt geschafft das zum laufen zu bringen.. mit den Cron Expression komm ich aber noch nicht ganz zurecht.. lieg ich richtig in der Annahme das "0 0 0/4 * * ?" bedeutet das das Programm sich alle 4 Stunden ausführt an einem Tag und um 4 Uhr früh damit startet?

lg DrSeus


----------



## kama (9. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind die Erklärungen dazu zu finden:

Quartz Scheduler - Documentation - CronTrigger Tutorial

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

